# Sumo Power GTR 9.68 run at Santa Pod!



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Hi all,

Well, yesterday we returned to Santa Pod, ready to run our R34 GTR again, wind it up, run as much as it would give and see what would happen.

The final best result was 9.68 seconds @ 144 mph.

STILL NO NOS! 

Same HKS 2835 turbines/ engine etc.

We have spent the last 3/4 weeks on and off getting the car ready to run again ( we havent touched it all year ), the car has been back on the road for a while but we were hoping that the progress of the R33 would have kept the drag-urge at the door however we couldnt resist another go at showing the might of the car and what it should/could have done last year for my own satisfaction. We just had Gary - ( GT ART ) refresh the engine with rings and bearings, spend more time on the mapping which we didnt have time to do last year which increased the power slightly again to 688 at the wheels ( 19 bhp more at wheels )and without any NOS and ran again - obviously all on HKS F CON V Pro - mapped by Gary.

4 of the runs from yesterday were 9 second passes, one run the 1/4 mile terminal was 149.99 mph - no boost limit, the turbines made everything they could, just let them get on with it - ALL RUNS WITHOUT NOS.

Now we can warm the tyres with burnouts we can level the playing field.

This result was due to help from : Rob, Smatt, Mark, Gary Passingham & crew at GT ART, Kanji & Mike from Toyo Tyres, Anders at 76, Geof, Guyno the dyno, Mario,Richie and Gaz at HKS and of course - Michael Saenz, MD at HKS as well as our own guys here at Sumo Power and the guys the guys at Santa Pod Raceway - cheers to all everyone who helped achieve this fab result for the car. 

Videos and pictures to follow next week when we have time.

We will be at Santa Pod again on October 10th to run again and give it everything its got, hope to see you all there, this time bringing my balls of steel to hold onto the car for the quickest run possible - we ran out of time yesterday.

The car is now in our workshop, sitting pretty, waiting to do it all again, may just give it a celebratery wash over this afternoon and a little kiss for putting a big smile on my face 

Andy Barnes - Sumo Power Ltd


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

well done. see you on the 10th.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow that's a big jump from the 10 second passes of before. I guess my prediction was right. Does that make your car an 8 second car and you a 10 second driver then?  

And still not using nitrous. 

Well done.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

*Nice one Andy!*

Well done mate, great news! :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Brilliant result Andy. Looking forward to the 10th even more now.
The weather better stay dry.........


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

nice to see uk r34s into the 9s :smokin:  

K


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

AWESOME 

WELL DONE FELLA :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great result Andy.
Congratulations :smokin:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Cheers*

Also concerning drag, anyone interested in DRAG should see here :-

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=27865

Andy


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*Well done mate !*

Andy, 

Awesome result mate !

Shame I can't be at the pod on the 10th really to see her run again, I will be watching on the net from over in Sweden to see how everyone gets on during that day for sure  

Speak soon mate.

Shaun.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Nice one Andy! Look forward to those movies


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Top result Andy! I'm looking foward to seeing that run in the flesh on the 10th and hopefully the weather will hold.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice result Andy,

Well done on getting in the nines (well in the nines !!) like you wanted.

J.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Well done mate!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Harry said:


> Well done mate!


What r u doing here ???


----------



## Richie200 (Sep 3, 2002)

Andy, fantastic result mate. What were the ques like on friday


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

:smokin: Looking forward to 10th Oct even more now. Good work! :smokin:


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

very impressive :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

An impressive time, well done.

It's taken a year to do it .... i don't think it'll take that long for it to go again.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

nice one andy, chuffed for you mate[]

Lex


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

is spot on first 34 in 9s i think fastest gtr in country (may be wrong)
texted andy last night and got phone call back with good news 
well done all your hard work has proved worthwhile 

told you would be fine you would run a 9 

well done and looking forward to 1th 

lee


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Top result Andy, Gary was telling me all about it today


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Stunning time, and the quickest in the UK without any question.
It will make for an amazing show at Santa Pod!

Ant.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*WELL DONE*

Good to see  I shouldnt be to far behind you  

Mick


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

do you think Andy would drive abbey's car?, as undoubtedly he has mega quick launch times etc.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Well*

Why dont you ask him??

As for the launch, I think it just grows on you  You have just got to do it,Fukc if anything goes wrong,I have mine sorted :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

well i was asking, because well prjoect x wasn't launched very well was it? or i dont know, perhaps they should turn boost down, and then work up from lower boost to get used to power etc

m6beg, like i sed, ur just a golden wreck hed


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

fantastic result. is there any video clips of the runs?


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*The final best result was 9.68 seconds @ 144 mph.*

Wow! now that's quick, a benchmark for 2004 then?
I wager that time will be hard to beat.
Congratulations Andy on a job well done!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

johnnyTightlips said:


> do you think Andy would drive abbey's car?, as undoubtedly he has mega quick launch times etc.



You do read these forums dont you??

lololol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*mmmmm*

That is life. I know my car at the moment  When she blows that is when the fun starts. I know for sure it will be doing a 9. I have had the right people looking after it.I just love it . :smokin: 
Bring it on...... I do not care..

Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*To*

Tell you the truth i cant wait to see Keith's car. Now that is a gtr     Or the one and only Mr rocket i dont have to say anything about that ,do i    

I just can't wait for the 10th.


Mick


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I*

Think Charlies prediction is probably correct but you never know, 
roll on the 10th


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Gary*

Correct you never know      

Will be good.

Are you bringing your car??? I would love to have a race with you??? For a pint of course???

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

JonnyTightLips...

Although not involved with the car, I think you might find that part of the reason that Pro X was not launched perfectly is because the people driving it had very little time to get used to the car. It was it's first outing out, it was on a surface very unlike anything else and it takes time to get used to a car and find the set-up that allows you to use the car to it's full potential.

I think if Abbey find the time to continue to develop the car, then the times will come down.

I think what benefits Andy is that he has put a fair few miles on his 34 .. so he knows it very well. He knows just how to get it off the line, etc - you only get that by driving a car for a while / regularly. I think the time put in is very impressive .. and to be honest, from what I saw at Santa Pod last year, I didn't think it had that kind of time in it - as Pro X through the gears made Andy's car SEEM a hell of a lot slower (but that's just the impression I got from watching them).

I still think that Keiths car has the POTENTIAL to knock a large slice off that time ...

I am also very much looking forward to seeing Ronnie run his T78 beast again on the 10th ... as he is always very consistent and anything can happen on the day.

The 10th Oct (weather permitting) is going to be sensational .. and that is just looking at it from a Skyline perspective. Hopefully CRD, Simon Norris, RC, et al will all be there to enterain us.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Yep*

My car will be there,


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

gary - no one said anything about looking forward to you   

daz - ye, that does make sense, i was around when it was all starting to get going, and they only had one test day or something, and it broke then lol.

bladerider - yes i have read the forum lol, but we ALLL know how much of a sport Andy is, so im sure he wud give abbey some help lol


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Johnny*

yeh  WHO CARES, not I


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

doesn't it peck your head having built the fastest skyline in england, but it not being yours lol? i bet secretly you take it out and rape it silly when andy isn't there


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I*

dont need to, the one i have built for myself and drive as far as i am concerened is equally as good,Technically it is more advanced, where do you think the engineered advancements come from ?

It pleases me to see a good result thats why i do it, make no mistake theirs more to come

By the way its the fastest in Europe as well, now isent that something to be proud of, so why peck my head ?


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

m6beg said:


> GARY I would love to have a race with you???
> Mick


Hello Mick I will race ya if ya fancy it   

Regards Dan...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Good result Barnsey.

Watcha Gary (and good result as well :smokin: ).

Nice to see Mick and t.j. looking for head to heads as it'll be good to see some real side by side top car racing and launching on the green light rather than sitting stationary after the green for anything from 5-15 seconds getting all composed/comfortable. 

I know Rocket Ron loves racing on the green as well so perhaps some head to heads could be sorted out here before the event, or is Santa Pod pulling there finger out and sorting it out?

Just an idea.

Glen


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

all i can say is wow andy, well done mate, u deserve it  been waiting ages for it and alot of hard work put into your car and well done to gary p for his stuff


nice one mate, makes u the quickest car in the uk or even europe now dont it  road legal


nice one


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Andy, well done. :smokin: You've got yourself there an absolutely stunning car, with the power & performance to match.

And still no NOS!


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Full credit to Andy and everyone else involved. It's a fantastic achievement - congrats.

T.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Hello Tj*

Yes i would love  To have a bit of a run up the strip with you  
On the green light of course (like Tokyo said :smokin: 
This should be the best event of the year  
I cant wait to see the Jun - The Top Secret drag r  Now that will be a sight for sore eyes... :smokin: :smokin: 



Mick


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

The 10th is going to be great, will be the first time I'v seen the bigs boys go at full bore  Think I'll keep my car hidden in the car park


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Wow! 

Can't wait till the 10th now


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

What drag class is Andy fastest in?


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

mick ill go head to head with ya

if ya think you can take on the mighty suzuki ignis


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Way to go Andy! 
Congratulations!

Now you'll just have to take me out for a spin in that car some day


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great effort! Congrats on getting into the 9s. Vids and pix would be tops.

Cya O!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Thank you*

Cheers everyone.

I can tell you, it feels awesome when the car hooks up right. I can also tell you that I did another run which I botched half track ( well I say botched but it was more of a situation of pointing in slightly the wrong direction ) which had a 60ft time 1.5 tenths quicker on the start than the quickest run.

Been running through some of the video footage today from outside and inside the car, been sitting here laughing my head off as every run had a hickup in terms of technique and it still pulled 9.6.

We are not taking the car any further development wise, it is what it is, if it runs quicker on the 10th fine, if it doesnt, it doesnt, we know that with our measly (in comparision to the competition) small HKS 2835 ( not even R's )turbines, we ran 9.6 and for that we are happy and we didnt cut or weld one thing on the car to achieve it.

We have made the best setup of the stock car as possible ( which we think we can as is) with the intention and therefore limiting factor of using the car again everyday, obviously we took some weight out for the things which we dont need to run the strip but nothing which doesnt just bolt straight back in and return the car to a full interior etc, obviously still run all the original glass in the car etc, no plastic windows etc ( not that there is anything wrong with that )

The 10th Oct will be the last time anyone will see the R34 run the strip in the UK forever, its done its job for me personally and its time to move on to something without limiting factors, roll on the R33 and the second 350Z we will build along with the Evo and Civic projects.

Someone asked me yesterday would I sell the car to them and I deleted the email by mistake so if you are reading this - you need a little more money than that, sorry but you are welcome to email me again.

Cheers all, I will try to throw up some pix and videos shortly on our Sumo site.


Ps - An Advert :
All parts used and abused on our car are available to buy from us, if its bolted to the car, we sell it. The parts we used and how they were put together made this happen if you have a question about a part or need help drag racing your car, why not talk to us.

Sumo Power R34 GTR factual history at Santa Pod Raceway :

In 2001 : 12 second passes
In 2002 : 11 second passes
In 2003 : 10 second passes
In 2004 : 9 second passes

100% British built Japanese muscle 

The car now earns its name ' Ichiban '

No doubt the time will get beaten by someone in the future and we hope it does as we need competition to keep it all going, if no one else does break it, we will break it again ourselves in the future and thats a promise.

Cheers

Andy Barnes


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

And The Engine was buit by GT-aRt 
Fact....


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Well done Andy, really good news!

It's a shame that such a beast won't be running the strip after the 10th, but I'm sure you will be building something equally as impressive soon, so that gives us something to look forward to! 

See you on the 10th 

Alex B


----------



## Harvey (Aug 22, 2004)

Fantastic result Andy and without nitrous. Pushing the boat out even further. congratulations to you and those involved with you.
Good luck on the 10th. I hope conditions are favourable to shave a bit more off.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

WTF would that thing do with Nos Stunning result and really pleased for you Andy
Have you any plans to do a nitrous assisted run (just for the hell of it)

How much nos have you the ability to play with in terms of bhp


JAY


----------



## ish (Dec 17, 2001)

:smokin:


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i imagine if it ran the N20,then it would cause a universal explosion resulting in the end of us all......maybe


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Congrats...*

Glad you decided to put her back on the strip and see what she could really do  

Luke


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bloody hell Andy, Ive seen Turbo'd Hyabusa's do slower quarters than that!!!!!


Well done to all involved, we all expect a repeat performance on the 10th (in fact it'll be my first meet so just showing up will keep me happy  )

mook


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Nice to see the car (or is it the driver??) finally fulfilling it's potential.

Congratulations 

Simon


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bloodyhell, nice one!

The tyres were road legal i presume? 
What size? 
Were they on the Do-Luck rims or?

Time for some gas i reckon, id be addicted now...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice one Mr. Barnes


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Andy,

Simply fantastic news!   Well done for driving the car that quick.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

*wondering on the physical limitations of actually changing gear at that velocity*  
T


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*well done andy barnes*

thats a fine group off helpers you had there 
i to was laughing when you said you lightned the car
so the heavy nos bottle was in the garage 
or was it empty when you finished  
none the less well done
have a nice day
bye now


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

Andy,

£10 to your favourite charity if you do the drag run on the 10th in drag. I'm sure others will add to the fund too!

Jon


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

slippyr4 said:


> Andy,
> 
> £10 to your favourite charity if you do the drag run on the 10th in drag. I'm sure others will add to the fund too!
> 
> Jon


Yeah I'd be up for that... would rather £10 for a go up the strip in his car


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

What a great suggestion, I would pay a £10 for that!!! (he probably does that sort of thing anyway!!)


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Count me in.

£10 

Gaz.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

who gives a monkeys what tyres it ran or what pants andy was wearing at the time!! 
that is an incredible result for the side burned monster!

been away for a while but thinking of coming back in! seems like things have really moved on. 
congrats to all those involved and hope to see some of you in the 10th in a bit of a suprise!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm in for a tenner, heh heh.

Get enough people he'll have to do it! Need a good charity though.
T


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'm in for a tenner, heh heh.
> 
> Get enough people he'll have to do it! Need a good charity though.
> T


Kenans Engine Rebuild Fund


----------



## Pablo (Sep 28, 2004)

Andy,

Why was the NOS bottle in your car if you weren’t using it?

Seems to me that if you went to the trouble of pulling bits out of your car to lighten it to improve your acceleration times, you would have removed the NOS bottle first, as it is designed to be removed anyway for refills.

But there again I suppose we are all gullible and you would never try and pull a fast one for a bit of advertising.


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

This thread has been good natured for a whole 5 pages now. Which is practically unprecedented on this board. Let's not let it turn into a b**chfight now please.

Pablo, if you don't have something productive to say, then please don't say it.


Jon


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

MM HAVE TO AGREE WITH THAT MAKES CHANGE TO SEE A THREAD THAT DOES NOT TURN TO S***T

LEE


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

JUST THINK OF WHAT TIME HE WOULD HAVE GOT WITH NOS


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

gtsm said:


> JUST THINK OF WHAT TIME HE WOULD HAVE GOT WITH NOS


Assuming it actually WAS without NOS


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Just interested - was this with slicks or road legal tyres ?

Thanks


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pablo ( know all )*



Pablo said:


> Andy,
> 
> Why was the NOS bottle in your car if you weren’t using it?
> 
> ...


Considering there were only a dozen people at Santa Pod when we run, and we invited them all, your comments are interesting as if you were one of those persons, you would know that we didnt have a NOS bottle in the car or even with us.

I am not annoyed at your comments, in fact you make me laugh. As a friend once said ' you quite clearly have no idea what you are talking about ' 

Andy


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Can we see the timing slip pls.


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy is the person who said that not an ex friend?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Anyway who cares whether he ran NOS or not, the question is; Are you (Andy) going to drag in drag on the 10th for charity? 

Ant.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> Anyway who cares whether he ran NOS or not


Matters loads, as thats a significant power boost hes claiming he hasnt got, lol.

Wether he has or not ive no idea, if nobody was there  then nobody will know.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

WASTN RUNNING NOS I WASNT THERE,BUT DO NOT DOUBT WHAT HE SAID WHEN I SPOKE TO HIM FRIDAY NIGHT,WAS BLOODY HAPPY,AND SAID POWER COMES IN MUCH LOWER THAN BEFORE,SO DONT DOUBT ANDYS TIME OF 9.68,IT WILL GO FASTER


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*LOL*



SteveN said:


> Matters loads, as thats a significant power boost hes claiming he hasnt got, lol.
> 
> Wether he has or not ive no idea, if nobody was there  then nobody will know.


The people that were there knew Steve including HKS  We didnt run gas and never have. It has actually never been switched on - ever.

Heres a question for you Steve, why do you think we have not used it? Think about it and give me a good technical answer, why wouldnt we have to use it on this engine/power?

If you know the answer to this question, your first question of 'did we run it or not ' would answer itself.

How long do you want to think about it?

Andy


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Actually, bearing in mind this was a 144mph terminal, and so was your 10.2s at last years Japfest, theres nothing to indicate more power, nothing conclusive either way, just nobody trusts anyone, lol.

What 60ft you get? Did i see 1.5s said somewhere? Thats pretty awesome, well 9s is anyhow, 10s is IMO.

Got the timing slip to post?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Time*

60ft was 1.52 on the quickest run.

I did run 1.42 earlier in the day but the car got out of shape half track and I had to back out of it, from memory that run was 9.87 @ 138 due to backing off.

I think if we pushed hard it would give a 9.5 maybe a little less but we'd be lucky to get it as we dont have any more power to use and NOS is not an option.

Timing slip, cant just yet, my scanner is not working 

To give you a taster : 120mph half track speed ( 1/8 ).

This time and our effort/run were real and without NOS - We kicked ass! 

About time you introduced yourself at one of these events isnt it?

Come on, why dont we run gas????!

In the the face of stiff competition, bigger turbos and ' more power ' we will just go out there thrash it til it has no more to give. Its no secret that the car is running 110% in every aspect and we expect something to give as its already done more than we should have asked from it. Now we are running serious numbers it is inevitable we may break something, I am curious to see exactly what! What we learn from this car is going into the R33 Drag car.

See you all on the 10th, we are going give it everything its got again, no messing about, no 90% power, all the 9500rpms - everything.

Lets hope for the weather.

Man I feel good - 9.6!

Andy


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

AJFleming said:


> Anyway who cares whether he ran NOS or not, the question is; Are you (Andy) going to *drag in drag * on the 10th for charity?
> 
> Ant.


LOL...  Come on answer that one...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I REALLY think you should get the nitrous working and run like that too, i mean, 9.6 without gas, with possible 1.4 60fts, we are talking very low 9s even with a relativley small shot id of thought.

(Nitrous is NOT cheating before anyone says so, its less cheating on a road car than race fuel IMO, tho obv times are more impressive on a car without it, but not hugely)

Id have some more go's with it to keep the "Street Legal" record yours, as obv the R33 drag car is going to be far from road legal.

Since Rocket Ronnie has had the Nitrous on his car, does anyone have any of his terminal speeds from TOTB3 and Brunters last week, to see if his has gone up much? Was in the mid 130s before wasnt he?


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

gtsm said:


> WASTN RUNNING NOS I WASNT THERE,BUT DO NOT DOUBT WHAT HE SAID WHEN I SPOKE TO HIM FRIDAY NIGHT,WAS BLOODY HAPPY,AND SAID POWER COMES IN MUCH LOWER THAN BEFORE,SO DONT DOUBT ANDYS TIME OF 9.68,IT WILL GO FASTER


I don't doubt Andy, never have, if he said it's without NOS, then thats good enough for me, why would he lie?

Alex B


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

SteveN - didn't someone from Redline post up his times, speeds, etc ... i'm sure i saw some in the 140's.

Edit .. Just done a quick search .... 

As posted by Renton:

Ronnie 
30 1.35
60 2.99
100 6.23
1/4 10.66 @ 140.03
100-150 6.53
150 12.79
100-200 20.3
200 27.17
Speed @ 1.25 miles 204.91
Top Speed 205.7


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

This comment isnt aimed at anyone, honest, but one thing confuses me about all the Drag Race times we are seeing here.

We have seen a 9.95 @ 154mph
Rocket Ronnies 10.66 @ 144
So i am confused as to how we can now see a 9.6 @ 144

How can we have a 9.6 sec quarter at the same terminal speed as a 10.66 ?

Somethings not right somewhere along the line, or is there a misunderstanding on my behalf ?

Michael


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

MichaelG said:


> How can we have a 9.6 sec quarter at the same terminal speed as a 10.66 ?
> 
> Somethings not right somewhere along the line, or is there a misunderstanding on my behalf ?
> 
> Michael


Because the 9.6 would of had a better start.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

MichaelG said:


> How can we have a 9.6 sec quarter at the same terminal speed as a 10.66


Simple, the launch, Andy got 1.5 60ft which is unbelivably good (The 1.4 he said he got on the aborted run is madness on road tyres with a "normal" ie non tubbed and no ladderbar drag susp setup etc etc  )

Its all about the launch for the 1/4mile, the 60ft time, like said before many times, for every 0.1sec you take off your 60ft youl take about 0.2sec off your ET.

If i remember ProjectX's 60ft time from the 10.1 at the Jap show last year, itd of got high 8s if it have launched as well as andy has (ie 1.5 60ft). 

You ARE using roadlegal tyres arnt you Andy? What tyres in what size on what wheels? Surely not low profile ones on the Do-Lucks? Not to get 1.4?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 28, 2004)

*Why didn't you run NOS?*

OK Andy,

I'll bite, what injector duty cycle / how much fuel is available from the fuel pumps / system.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Who gives a fcuk what he was or wasn't running he's done a 9.6 so thats it.

I'm sure he wouldn't screw with doing anything incorrectly or wrong so just wait till the 10th and all you doubters can have a look around the car and watch him running 9's all day yeah, simple  .

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

TOKYO said:


> Who gives a fcuk what he was or wasn't running he's done a 9.6 so thats it.
> 
> I'm sure he wouldn't screw with doing anything incorrectly or wrong so just wait till the 10th and all you doubters can have a look around the car and watch him running 9's all day yeah, simple  .
> 
> Glen


Agreed, as long as he is dressed in drag that is all that matters.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Glen*



TOKYO said:


> Who gives a fcuk what he was or wasn't running he's done a 9.6 so thats it.
> 
> I'm sure he wouldn't screw with doing anything incorrectly or wrong so just wait till the 10th and all you doubters can have a look around the car and watch him running 9's all day yeah, simple  .
> 
> Glen


Yeah! 

Btw, I am not dressing in Drag, if you boys want to see men dressed as ladies then I think there are alternative websites to get your kicks off on - its not normal!


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

But we heard you do that in the privacy of your own home- so why not at the pod?


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

So on slicks then?


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

WAIT TILL THE 10TH IT WILL RUN 9S NO HASSLE 

ALL DAY LONG BEFORE 4 AND EVEN AFTER


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

Someone call an ambulance, Glen has been body snatched


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pod*



gtsm said:


> WAIT TILL THE 10TH IT WILL RUN 9S NO HASSLE
> 
> ALL DAY LONG BEFORE 4 AND EVEN AFTER


Alright Lee!

Back up on the pressure mate, I'll do me best


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

japracer MK2 said:


> Someone call an ambulance, Glen has been body snatched


Thought it strange me missus put a new plant in the bedroom by me bed  .

Seriously though you guys done the biz simple as that. A 9 is a 9 and I for one have no doubt this was achieved the way it should have been. Why would you want a body setup for the good of the sport and then go out of your way to abuse what it stands for? Perhaps some people need to ask themselves that question.

I also appreciate this hasn't been an easy task seeing what Ronies had to go through.

Nuf said, I'm getting boring now, ta ta  .

Glen


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Btw, I am not dressing in Drag, if you boys want to see men dressed as ladies then I think there are alternative websites to get your kicks off on - its not normal!


Hang On! Hang On! Hang On!

I remember it was you and Rob pair of cheeky feckers that tried to get me dressed up as a Sumo for JAE...  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr! 

Dont deny it... I have reliable sources of information... GITS!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> Alright Lee!
> 
> Back up on the pressure mate



I must say this did make me chuckle.................double entendre par excellence !!!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

no worries just messing 

will be hard enough as it is to get car down strip 

good luck to all and see you there

lee


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

With or without nitrous - the last time the people questioning it ran a 9 in their GT-R ?

Yep- what I thought.


Nitrous is cool stuff though. Feels like an extra turbo comes on.

Croydon Wholesalers in New Zealand went from running 9.9 to [email protected] pretty fast with a large dose of nitrous.

Its just another power adder like a turbo.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

ANYTHING UNDER 10 IS BLOODY FAST,


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> why do you think we have not used it? Think about it and give me a good technical answer, why wouldnt we have to use it on this engine/power?


I dont get it  

Use of nitrous = more power = faster times! Unless you're implying that something would break if you put the power up any more, and that's why you can't use it?

Enlighten me


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

gtsm said:


> ANYTHING UNDER 10 IS BLOODY FAST,


So 10s isnt quick? Damn mate, you sound like a MaxPower kid who thinks anything with a few mods and some Naawws can run a 10...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

SteveN said:


> So 10s isnt quick? Damn mate, you sound like a MaxPower kid who thinks anything with a few mods and some Naawws can run a 10...


Thats probably a little bit unfair Steve, he didnt say 10's were not quick, just that anything under a 10 is bloody fast - which is true!

Ant.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

DIDNT SAY THAT I AINT MAX POWER TYPE KID AND I DIDNT SAY A 10 AINT QUICK
ANY THING UNDER 13 REALLY IS GOING


----------



## slippyr4 (May 2, 2002)

> So 10s isnt quick? Damn mate, you sound like a MaxPower kid who thinks anything with a few mods and some Naawws can run a 10...


Yeah my mate's Nova SR has a pipercross filter and some phat rims and a doubleshot of NOS and runs 8's all day.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Check this... My mate has a saxo vtr dat az been lowerd to a grnd srapin' 2 mill it has a 5" rage back box, aye, smoofd door 'andels n boot, it has crome spinners dat all da birds like to look at, de engine mods r - CF look a like fuse box cover, but he wants to maybe stick a aluminium washer bottle in der too - but itz bit extreme - init?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

...


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

skymania said:


> Check this... My mate has a saxo vtr dat az been lowerd to a grnd srapin' 2 mill it has a 5" rage back box, aye, smoofd door 'andels n boot, it has crome spinners dat all da birds like to look at, de engine mods r - CF look a like fuse box cover, but he wants to maybe stick a aluminium washer bottle in der too - but itz bit extreme - init?


I was going to fit some flashing washer jets to my Mondeo but insurance said it would increase the BHP to much


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

```
ANY THING UNDER 13 REALLY IS GOING
```
Exactly. Anything under 13 is a very fast car.

Ant.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

kenan said:


> I was going to fit some flashing washer jets to my Mondeo but insurance said it would increase the BHP to much



LOL! 

...

W - Lights and the 'W' don't stand for washer!!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

skymania said:


> LOL!
> 
> ...
> 
> W - Lights and the 'W' don't stand for washer!!


You got me, I'll take me burberry cap, shell suit and gold chain and begger off 

I own a 205 you know


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

lol, Kenan mate, In a few months so will I


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Lee,
Are you going to have your car at the pod on the 10th ?

Wanna race ?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy,
A most excellant result, chuffed for you that you managed to get the result you were loking for in the end


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

JASON HAVENT HEARD FROM U FOR WHILE HOWS THAT CAR GOING WELL !!

AM ALMOST THERE WILL BE AT POD ON 10TH AM GOING UP SAT 
SO SHOULD BE CRACKING WEEKEND,I WOULD LOVE TO RACE YOU BUT CAR
IS NOWHERE NEAR ME AND I WOULD NEED A TO HAVE A LOT MORE POWER TO
BEAT YOU


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

These questions have been asked 3 times or more:

1) Road legal tyres? If so what brand? Since you plugged Toyo my guess would be the new R888 (or something like that) cut slick?
2) Do Luck double sixes or swapped for something less bling but also less weighty?

Any chance of satifying the collective curiosity?

From my own point of view, I'm curious why you chose the comparatively lardy BCNR33 as a base for a drag car when the R32 and 34 are both lighter. My Carlos Sainz GT4 is easily the best looking of the 3 generations, but if i had to build a drag car, it would be based on the latter st205, as the weight savings would be highly beneficial.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Well done Andy, very impressive time, no matter how achieved.

My only question is ... what gearbox were you running? To gain an extra 0.5 seconds over your last years times (which looked pretty much on the limit to be honest) usually smacks of some kind of air-shifted gearbox...


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

the r33 has the longest wheel base, therefore better for drag racing. 

dont know why, one of the things iv picked up off the forum, plus they look fine all dragged up.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

o ye dan, andy ones the last hks air shifter box in the world i belive


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Mr Tightlips,

Very much in the know on Andys drag car by the seems of it... What is your point re. Andy having the "last" airshift in the world?


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

my brain and andy and mario's drag lives are as weird and conspiracised as your website mate. 

btw, anyone noticed how all andys cars are on www.exvitermini.com and theres a special supra on there, you see wat im getting at 

and mario mentions moving his prospects abroad, and andy is having an actual beast created at HKS, and all this talk of a drag comitee, o and mario brought an english number plate of M4RIO or sumin, apparently his car can easily made road legal.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

johnnyTightlips said:


> o and mario brought an english number plate of M4RIO or sumin, apparently his car can easily made road legal.


How convenient. 

Refer back now to my post in the "Record breaker" thread, where I said ... "I would say that nothing that anyone could do to any Skyline would suprise me on the 10th."

I wouldnt be at all surprised to see GTR-700 wearing a UK plate and a lot of Sumo Power stickers...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

What's the betting that it p155es it down on the 10th and no-one can run ? I hope not, but with all the hype surrounding this event, it's sods law isn't it.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Yeah-good point, I think it's best if we don’t speculate and just wait and see what happens on actual day IMHO


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

speculating is the best part of it!!! aftermath is allso good, but gets tiring after the 8th page of 'your a cheat' type comments.

danoh, well, it would be good advertising wouldn't it if gtr-700 was stickered up in sumo, but i think mario is way to kool for that.


----------



## Harvey (Aug 22, 2004)

Observing human nature is interesting even if it is predictable.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Indeed


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

gtsm said:


> JASON HAVENT HEARD FROM U FOR WHILE HOWS THAT CAR GOING WELL !!


Nearly finished 



gtsm said:


> I WOULD LOVE TO RACE YOU BUT CAR IS NOWHERE NEAR ME AND I WOULD NEED A TO HAVE A LOT MORE POWER TO BEAT YOU


Tell you what, If I make it, you can take mine up the strip and see how your time compares to mine......Can't get fairer than that


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*charity*

with all the donations andy getting
he should buy himself a new SCANNER  
come on andy stop ****ing about
get it up
have a nice night
bye now


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

GTR700: I think Ten of the Best proved, rather conclusively, that it is not a problem for anyone to have a car road legal for the period of 30mins it takes to get an MOT and then revert it back to whatever form they want and trailor it about the country to attend "Street" car events.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

I REALLY HOPE IT DONT P*** DOWN 

YOU WILL ALL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE I RECKON THERE ARE GONNA 
BE A FEW SURPRISES ON 10TH AND NOT JUST WITH SKYLINES 

C U ALL THERE LEE


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

SMART YOU COMING DOWN IN CAR THEN JASON ?? 
SHOULD BE REALLY GOOD DAY THANKS FOR OFFER WOULD BE SPOT ON 
BUT DONT WANT TO BUST ANY THING,DO ME FAVOUR I WOULD BE HAPPY FOR
YOU JUST TO GET GOOD TIME AND SHOW PEOPLE WHAT GTST WILL DO 


C U SOON LEE


----------



## MichaelG (Feb 21, 2002)

Can we see the timing slip please ?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Lee,
I think you're a big scaredy, you probably think I've got a hidden NOS install that I won't tell you about just so I can beat you........Then you'll demand I post up the time slip, just to prove to you that I actually did the time.  

Tell ya what, why don't we race each other in your car


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

NA I AINT SCARED OF NO JOCK !! 

BRING IT ON,

WOULD BE GOOD TO SEE YOU IF YOU CAN GET DOWN 

I HAVENT DRIVEN HER FOR A YEAR SO YOU HAVEAN ADVANTAGE I HAVE BEEN 
DRIVING THE FASTEST THING ON THE PLANET !!!


A 1.1 SAXO 



LEE


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

why do you write in capitals on all your posts? makes you look like your shouting the house down, and an actual nob.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*JOCK*

Do you mean a Scotsman mate..


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

thanks am not knob but most of the passwords and stuff on computer here
is in capitals so leave caps lock on just forget to turn it off i aint shouting at anyone


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Lee,
I've not driven mine since the IoM trip, which accounts for less than 1k miles since February when I popped the turbo, so not really an advantage. 

You're just a big fearty


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Cant....

You two just get a room !!!

mmmmmmmmm GTS lurrrrve !!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mmmmm, Marmalade sandwiches 

You wanna join us 




This thread has now officially gone down hill


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*Mmmmm, Marmalade sandwiches*

Any chance we can keep Andy's thread on topic please?


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Yeah, what wheels and tyres was he running? Big pimp do lucks with streets, or road legal slicks and lightweight hoops?!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I imagine all will be revealed on the 10th if he tries for the same times at Santa Pod  
Meanwhile the speculation isn't bad for business, so why answer??   
T


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

My money is on none road legal tyres...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I would put a guess on 'sticky' road legal tyres.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Questions Questions Questions*

Where to begin with the answers :-

Danoh : I was using my H Pattern HKS dogbox. I have an airshift HKS box in the workshop, its sat in a wooden crate along with my HKS engine, also in a wooden crate, sitting next to my R33 Drag car, which is not in a wooden crate - at somepoint the wooden crates and the R33 are going to get together and have a party, the morning after the night before should be interesting and the result rather pleasing. The Airshifter is described as the last one as it was the last one to be made by HKS. They only made 20 of them and I had No.20. No further boxes will be produced unless you order 20 of them. We will also be using a 4 plate HKS clutch.

Also since you mention Mario's car too, just to clarify - I have never driven his car nor does it bear any Sumo Power stickers as we didnt build it. If you would like more information about Mario or his car you should PM him or email him ( his details on on his site ) and I am sure he will be happy to advise. I am sure if it were in the UK then ther would be nothing wrong with putting number plates on it and calling it street legal I guess, its the same as the other ' imported ' cars. The only difference I guess would be although he imported it, he also built it - so I dont know what catagory of arguement that would come under! 

As for Johny looselips - your theories are scarey, you are like a blind stalker.

Tommyflan : I have no idea what you are on about, if you need a reply, speak in sentences which can be understood by the person to are talking to!

Tyres : On the day we tested various tyres, one of which is the new Toyo 555R drag radial which we used for the first time and are/will be available from Toyo UK and which we will be using again on the 10th in the competition.

All other details ( wheels, times, slips etc etc ) : None of these things will be advised or shown just yet. The reason behind this is that the information and the pictures and videos of the day reveal quite alot of what we have been upto with the car and I dont want anyone seeing it just yet. We will all be at Santa Pod on the 10th with our own cars, our own ideas and our own engineering. All I can advise is that we did this run and its real, you all have no reason to doubt this, all info will be available after the 10th. Sorry to be secretive however I thought this best explained than ignored.

I just hope the weather holds up for a good showing, the R34 is sat ready to go again, everything checked and double checked and a week in advance which is highly unusual for us, its normally all last minute drama!

The president of Do-Luck is flying over from Japan especially to see the R34 run, anyone wishing to meet him, he will be at our stand ( next to the main grandstand area ) 

Cheers all.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*See*

You Sunday Mr Barnes.

Good luck


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Andy : Amazing, you almost managed to reply without having a dig ... until... opps that last little bit of the sentence. So close!

My mentioning of Marios car was in irony (hence the  ), in reference to there being nothing that would surprise me.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> Tyres : On the day we tested various tyres, one of which is the new Toyo 555R drag radial which we used for the first time and are/will be available from Toyo UK and which we will be using again on the 10th in the competition


Do you mean TOYO R888 ????

Or have TOYO release another new tyre ......

I thought 555R's were NITTO's....


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I may be mistaken but I believe Nitto manufacture Toyo tyres they're just marketed under the Toyo brand. The Nitto 555R tyres were never available in the UK so hopefully they'll be coming to the UK - under the Toyo brand, unfortunately; wish they'd call it a Nitto Tyre


----------



## catchme (Oct 4, 2004)

well done, 
then again driving in a straight line is quite straight forward , bit more skill involved in a track , but anyway nice to see us brits building fast cars


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

catchme said:


> well done,
> then again driving in a straight line is quite straight forward , bit more skill involved in a track , but anyway nice to see us brits building fast cars


I think you'll find driving a 9 second car requires a lot more skill and experience than you give credit for.

Cem


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Gem,

i can second your "quote" about driniving in a straight line, any car that is capable of doing a late 9 or early 10 is a pig to drive........150 mph in 9 secs.....5 or 6 gear changes a thing that wants to turn left or right on it,s own.........well done to Andy for being the First GTR owner in the 9,s at the Pod. Should be a good day at Pod on the 10th in the head to head drags.

Mark


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

catchme said:


> well done,
> then again driving in a straight line is quite straight forward , bit more skill involved in a track , but anyway nice to see us brits building fast cars


Clearly you don't know Andy or you wouldn't have posted this. He's 'quite' handy at the twisty stuff too but I'll let him tell you about that...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> Gem


Shame on you!

Cem


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Apparently he's better with spanners.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

lol......do you think..........I am good......


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

shame about yr weasel's wedding tackle tho gillam!

it's like throwing yr kit bag in the back of a ten tonner arctic i heard!


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Smootster73 said:


> shame about yr weasel's wedding tackle tho gillam!
> 
> it's like throwing yr kit bag in the back of a ten tonner arctic i heard!


.......motion in the ocean or something? whaaaaaaaaa?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Spanner*



Gazmo1 said:


> Apparently he's better with spanners.


Ah.... appreciation on my spanner work - I sit in an office all day Gazmo, spanners only at weekends and evenings, I am not an engineer! - imagine if I was, if I can pull 9's in my spare time.......  - anyway, get off the net and do some work you layabout!

Jay R32 : Toyo and Nitto are the same company. Toyo UK are contemplating bringing the 555R to the UK, as a Toyo - just like we have been testing with them. They will do it if the demand is there.

Peter : Yeah, I dont just drive the straight line, sometimes the car has other ideas and I incorporate some twisty stuff!


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> Ah.... appreciation on my spanner work - I sit in an office all day Gazmo, spanners only at weekends and evenings, I am not an engineer! - imagine if I was, if I can pull 9's in my spare time.......  - anyway, get off the net and do some work you layabout!


Ouch!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

*WEDDING TACKLE*

Gazmo

Hello kettle ----my name is pot ,springs to mind.

Still you wear "Y" fronts and you could easy get your gear in a pair of tarts knickers,size wise I mean.

And before anyone asks ,yes I have slept with Gazmo!!

Tony


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

ROFL, and to think I got asked to keep it on topic


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> Gazmo
> 
> Hello kettle ----my name is pot ,springs to mind.
> 
> ...


Tony,

I didn't hear you complaining at the time and come to think about it you requested that I wore Y fronts!

And you where quicker than a 9.6 too.

Gary.


----------



## n355a (Apr 25, 2003)

Abbey M/S said:


> Gazmo
> 
> Hello kettle ----my name is pot ,springs to mind.
> 
> ...



So have I, Can't say I have any complaints about Gazmo's "gear" myself!


----------



## Anthony Soprano (Mar 15, 2004)

*"Gear"*

I think a nice young lady like you cant be speaking with a great deal of experience,and also you do have small hands!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

catchme said:


> well done,
> then again driving in a straight line is quite straight forward


LOL, shows how little you know if you belive that...


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

SteveN said:


> LOL, shows how little you know if you belive that...


You beat me to it, I was going to say lots of respect for launching etc. Tried in my car the other night and it's ain't that easy, Id say eaiser in my front wheel drive motor's.


----------



## Anthony Soprano (Mar 15, 2004)

*Launching*

Kenan
OH dear
Looks like you,ve just invalidated your clutch warranty!!!!!.

Tony


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

catchme said:


> well done,
> then again driving in a straight line is quite straight forward , bit more skill involved in a track , but anyway nice to see us brits building fast cars


Spoken by someone that has "obviously" drag raced a lot. Right ?

Just pull up to the light and go when it turns green....


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

I saw a black RX7 go so sideways it nearly hit the wall at Santa Pod


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

LMFAO @ this thread


----------



## yellow devil (Mar 9, 2004)

Well done mate i want one now !!!


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Come on Angie... Oh i mean andy... Get them vids up... And no, not those ones... The ones df the car going up the strip...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Santa Pod Entry list for Sunday*

Here is the entry list for the Pro shhotout on Sunday.

There are 18 cars listed but only 16 will be included in the shootout after qualifying times. This ' Pro ' shootout is just a part of the day and will be a headsup competition, ie first to the line. We will compete in this however mainly we will be running in the RWYB in between to wind up the car and go for a quicker time than 9.6, thats the plan......

PRO1
Name: Andy Barnes
From: Sheerness, Kent
Car Type: R34 Skyline
Engine Capacity:	2,600cc
Comments: Sumo Power prepared, Twin-Turbo, Best ET of 9.64 secs @ 144 mph! HKS unofficial drag demo car. Official fastest time of the day this time last year.

PRO2
Name: Guy Chamberlain
From: Portsmouth, Hampshire
Car Type: Mazda RX-7
Engine Capacity: 1,306cc
Comments: Prepared by “RE:WORX” rotary engine specialists based in Portsmouth. Best ET 10.61 seconds.

PRO3
Name: Steve Whittaker
From: Reigate, Surrey
Car Type: Toyota Supra
Engine Capacity:	3,100cc
Comments: 750-900bhp, WITH Racing developed in Japan. Twin Apexi turbos from a F1 car, custom intercooler. Imported by D J Craig this year. 11.2 best ET.

PRO4 
Name: Dave Craig
From: West Hoathley, Surrey
Car Type: Toyota Supra
Engine Capacity:	3,100cc
Comments: HKS fitted, arrived in the country September. Driver is owner of D J Craig car imports.


PRO5
Name: Adrian Smith
From: Chatteris Cambs
Car Type: Toyota Corolla
Engine Capacity:	1,998cc
Comments: Fensport prepared, worlds fastest Corolla, best 10.97 @ 131 mph, Completely custom built from a 1.5 auto. Now uses 4WD!

PRO6
Name: Tony Charles
From: Guyhirn, Cambs
Car Type: Toyota Celica GT4
Engine Capacity:	1,998
Comments: Another Fensport car. Newly built this year, 11.86 best, but highly developed since then. Approx 550bhp. Watch out!

PRO7
Name: Andy Ashby
From: Guyhirn, Cambs
Car Type: Toyota Celica GT4
Engine Capacity	1,998cc
Comments: Fensport prepared, Has run 11.11 ET this month. 550bhp, GReddy Turbo, Work in progress!

PRO8
Name: Gary Passingham
From: Lewes, East Sussex
Car Type: R33 Skyline
Engine Capacity:	2,600cc
Comments: GT-ART demo car. Best ET 10.6 @ 144mph at this event last year. Approx 860bhp. Recently won class at Brighton speed trials with a record time.


PRO9
Name: Dan Wrench
From: London
Car Type: R33 Skyline
Engine Capacity:	2,700cc
Comments: GT-ART prepared, approx 800bhp, first time on track run since recent works. Jun Japanese engine.

PRO10
Name: Ron Kidell
From: Canvey Island, Essex
Car Type: R32 Skyline
Engine Capacity:	2,600cc
Comments: RK Tuning prepared, best ET of 10.6 secs.

PRO11
Name: Tim Webster
From: Lancaster
Car Type: R33 Skyline
Engine Capacity:	2,700cc
Comments: GT-Culture car. Jun Super Lemon R33, 900bhp, Best ET 10.3 secs. Imported from Japan. Previously the Jun showcar.

PRO12
Name: Nigel Filo
From: Lancaster
Car Type: R34 Skyline
Engine Capacity:	2,800cc
Comments: GT-Culture car. M1 engine block prepared by Abbey MS, NUR built, approx 800bhp, Greddy turbo, 6-speed sequential gearbox. Rare millennium jade colour.

PRO13
Name: Neil Robertson
From: Dover, Kent
Car Type: GTR33 Skyline
Engine Capacity:	2,700cc
Comments: SVA Imports demo car. 870bhp without nitrous, Single turbo, simulated ¼ mile of 10.4 seconds.

PRO14
Name: John Morgan
From: Brighton, Sussex
Car Type: Toyota Supra
Engine Capacity:	3,000cc
Comments: Thanks to Vortex & Boost Logic for their help in preparing this demo car. And thanks to fellow racer Guy Chamberlain at CPL for helping set it up on the rolling road. Car is based on Auto-box with nitrous. Best ET is 10.6 secs.


PRO15
Name: Rocket Ronnie
From: Lounden Essex
Car Type: R33 Skyline
Engine Capacity:	2,700cc
Comments: Abbey Prepared, 700bhp, 6-speed sequential box, designed and built in UK, used daily, 205mph top speed over 1.25 miles.

PRO16
Name: Michael Begley
From: Bournemouth, Dorset
Car Type: R32 Skyline
Engine Capacity:	2,600cc
Comments: GT-Culture car prepared by Abbey Motorsport, 650bhp, Thanks to Stuart, cover car in next issue of Banzai.

PRO17
Name: Simon Norris
From: Warwickshire,
Car Type: Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 7
Engine Capacity:	2,000cc
Comments: Car prepared by Norris Designs

PRO18
Name: Clive Seddon
From: Warrington, Cheshire
Car Type: Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6 
Engine Capacity:	2,400cc
Comments: Developed by RC Developments, 930bhp, 690 Ib/ft Torque, Long-stroke kit, One-off carbon fibre bodywork, Hollinger gearbox. Best ET of 10.2 seconds set at USC 2004.

Some interesting cars lined up, should make for a good day out.

Video's of our 9.6 run will finally be linked up tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Looks interesting lets hope the weather is good. Why are some of the Skylines called GT-CULTURE cars!?!??

Ant.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Thats a great list of cars running, should be an awesome day. It's great that there are now so many cars of this level in the UK to provide such great entertainment.

Lets hope for a dry day.

Guy


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I didn't think The JUN lemon was gonna be there? 

Alex B


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

Nice should be good day if weather holds up 

c u all there 

lee

p.s is neil robertson on forum as have seen r34 with sva imports on didnt know had 
r33 aswell


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Looks interesting lets hope the weather is good. Why are some of the Skylines called GT-CULTURE cars!?!??
> 
> Ant.



No idea why, i didn't even make Mick's application  

I did make arrangments for Tim's Nur as he has been away on holiday, but i also told Pod Super Lemon would not be there anymore.. oh well. I didn't state they were 'our cars' Just a misunderstanding i guess. All the info looks mixed up  


So no Stillway supra or Keith ?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Well lets just hope Keith makes it!

Ant.



Ben_L said:


> No idea why, i didn't even make Mick's application
> 
> I did make arrangments for Tim's Nur as he has been away on holiday, but i also told Pod Super Lemon would not be there anymore.. oh well. I didn't state they were 'our cars' Just a misunderstanding i guess. All the info looks mixed up
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

GT-Culture, WTF? lol

The commentator last year was doing my head in with the crap he was saying, i hope he shuts up this year...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> PRO18
> Name: Clive Seddon
> From: Warrington, Cheshire
> Car Type: Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 6
> ...


..and I was at USC 2004 and it was really hot weather. This car should go a lot faster with the cool conditions forecast for this weekend


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

"p.s is neil robertson on forum as have seen r34 with sva imports on didnt know had 
r33 aswell"

I have seen it................should be good fun...............lol


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

EXCELLENT SHOULD BE GOOD DAY AM JUST HOPING WEATHER HOLDS UP 

C U ALL THERE AND GOOD LUCK

LEE

P.S DID YOU GET ON ALRIGHT AT POD EITHER TONY OR MARK FROM ABBEY ????


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

YES SEE YOU THERE LEE!!!! lol

I just hope they dont roll out the ususal rubbish displays that stop the proper cars running ie the the jet car/wheely yank thing and the TVR doing burn outs :yawn: after you have seen them once it gets really quite annoying.

Ant.


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

sorry keep forgetting dont mean to shout,keep forgetting that
caps lock is on


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

where have all these ten second cars come from, and that bloody evo, never heard of that!!


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

told you all there would be some surprises


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

There 2 Evos in the Low 10s in the UK Jonny...

You need to get yourself to some shows mate, tons of 10sec cars around...


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

yes, very clearly do!

think i mite be ctaching a ride to donnington with skymania if he isn't a child peadophile  

i didnt realise there was quite that many tho, seems like you only hear about the big guns. Have RC developments got any times down, did they attend brunington or watever it was for the 200+ thing. 

Everybody needs to purchase some video cameras to film lol.

the head to head stuff seems like its going to be awsome, is it open class? as in supras running agaisnt skylines etc


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Johnny, where have you been hiding all this year?  



johnnyTightlips said:


> yes, very clearly do!
> 
> think i mite be ctaching a ride to donnington with skymania if he isn't a child peadophile
> 
> ...


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

think event at 4 the drag shootout is open class


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

RC are the 10.2 car mate 

Norris has done 10.4s

Itl be pretty much open, by end of day last time they only allowed car running 11s or better to run.

They cant totaly restrict the Pro shootout to the above cars as id not be suprised if a lot of the above cars didnt perform, and as last year a lot of unexpected cars kicked ass.

Wasnt all Jap stuff either, the Reyland Cossie ran just once and did a 10.6 on road tyres and low boost...

Donno is no action tho, jus cars parked up, wont see much in the way of 10sec cars there.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

AJ stop makin jokes at me lol

i knew the RC was doing crazy times, not that crazy though! ye it seems like alot of the less powerful cars can launch realy well, andys car doesnt make 'that' much power, and he is getting mega times. 

are the rapid times off the evo's lately down towards better launching etc?


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Anthony Soprano said:


> I think a nice young lady like you cant be speaking with a great deal of experience,and also you do have small hands!


I thought that when I first met her, not sure what they teach them in school these days.

Small hands, it works for me.

I've not had any magazines from lacebabe recently.

Good luck on Sunday everybody, see you there.

Gaz.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> PRO11
> Name: Tim Webster
> From: Lancaster
> Car Type: R33 Skyline
> ...


Didn't think this car was in the country yet, or have I missed somthing ??


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

the superlemon has been in the UK for a few years now. Id love to see it run at SP as it should post some very very good times! Crail was a little short for a car of that power.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

MarkFTO said:


> the superlemon has been in the UK for a few years now. Id love to see it run at SP as it should post some very very good times! Crail was a little short for a car of that power.


DOH, I was thinking og the top secret 33 Tim has got on the boat. That I'd like to see. Saying that I'd like to see any of them as I'v never seen the big boys moving yet  Just hope they can better the EVO's


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> Here is the entry list for the Pro shhotout on Sunday.
> 
> PRO13
> Name: Neil Robertson
> ...


wtf is a 'simulated' 10.4 secs? Is that on Gran Turismo or summat


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Guy said:


> Thats a great list of cars running, should be an awesome day. It's great that there are now so many cars of this level in the UK to provide such great entertainment.



Sounds like it should be an interesting day. Here in the US it would be 14 Supras and one GT-R..... there its 14 GT-R's and 2 Supras...

Cool to see.


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

ye grantorusimo style, stage four turbo kit :smokin:


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

djdna2000 said:


> wtf is a 'simulated' 10.4 secs? Is that on Gran Turismo or summat


Thats what I thought, unless they did it on a rolling road and thought that would equate ? ?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Perhaps they used one of those little G-meter thingies inside the car?
Sounds kinda strange though...
T


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Sounds like its going to be a good day. Well worth the trip down from Edinburgh i reckon! See you all there. Skylines should rule the day as usual :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Yes mate*

They will.

See you all there      
Also forgot to say.

Thank you to all the boys at Abbey, I just cant belive it  

Mick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mick - you got the car back then ... can you PM me how you got on ? (I saw it part way through the mapping and the results at that stage were unreal !)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Spill the beans Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Well*

580 something at the hubs  
And 470 something tourque. at 1.3 bar :smokin: 

Mick Remember she is now even lighter......


Mick :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

m6beg said:


> 580 something


Your so 'blasé' man


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Bloodyhell, decent result.

Why no higher boost mate? Comp too high for that with road fuel?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*JUST*

Didnt want to run on high boost with new mods   

NEXT YEAR DIFFERENT BALL GAME  

Mick


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Not 'blase' just insane. See you on Sunday Mick. You will love the Blue R32 it looks the business.

Ant.


----------



## JAY-R32 (Sep 1, 2003)

> 580 something at the hubs
> And 470 something tourque. at 1.3 bar


Well done mate .....that a right result  :smokin: :smokin: 

Keep away from me in the que    
See you tommorrow 

Jay


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2002)

Andy congratulations on that 9.46 achievement. Can you say how much H.P your car put out, and how did you manage to put in down on the Tarmac? The reason I ask is, a pal of mine has 2 R33 GTRs with the best parts and make upward of 800 h.p, but all the car manages to do is to burn the 4 tyres through the 1/4 mile and run awful times. Best time ever achieved was in the 11s one meet, all others were above 12s due to los of traction. It discourages me from doing up my own R33 GTR.

Thanks


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

15 inch wheel on drag radials?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

15s with 275/60/15 555R roadlegal drag tyres.
Soft Susp.
Well prepared track.
Hauser Racing "Magic"


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Well done Andy.

I have always been a fan of your R34  

alex


----------

